# Fuente simétrica a partir de fuente continua



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

Buenas tardes, primero que nada los saludo a todos, es mi primer tema en este foro. Hace rato estoy buscando como construir una fuente simética que me dé +15/-15 o +12/-12 (me sirve cualquier de las dos) pero necesito que me los dé a partir de una fuente de una bateria de 12v y que el negativo de la bateria sea el comun de mi fuente simétrica. Tenía una fuente que hacia esto, pero dejó de funcionar y es bastante complejo repararla o volver a conseguirla, era una "*ES12T12/310XC*".

Es para un proyector láser, esta fuente es la que alimenta los galvanómetros que hacen girar los espéjos, más de 500-750mA tengo entendido que no consume.

Encontré en otros foros para hacer lo que necesito a partir de un 555 como oscilador, cargando capacitores a través de diodos, el problema del 555 es que no va a aguantar 500mA, menos 750mA.  
(_imagen 2_)

Todo lo demás parte o bien de fuentes de 30v haciendo un divisor de tensión con capacitores o resitores y luego usando un L7815/L7812 y un L7915/L7912 para sacar +15/12 y -15/12 respectivamente, podria usar un elevador de tensión para llegar a los +30 sin problemas, el asunto es que el negativo de la bateria pasa a ser el negativo de la fuente simétrica en vez del común, cosa que no me sirve
(_imagen 3_)
(_imagen 4_)


Lo otro que encontré es tomando el punto medio de un transformador de alterna y haciendo un divisor de tensión después del puente de diodos, una idea similar a lo anterior, pero tampoco me sirve porque yo parto de baterias de 12v. 
(_imagen 5_)

En definitiva, necesito un circuito que haga lo siguiente:
(_imagen 1_)

*Entradas*: 
bateria +12
bateria COM

*Salidas*: 
+15 (1A);
COM(mismo de la bat)
-15 (1A)


(ver imagen adjunta, no me deja pegar links el foro)

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2017)

En definitiva , la fuente será a transformador o será sólo una batería de 12 V ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En definitiva , la fuente será a transformador o será sólo una batería de 12 V ?



Hola, gracias por responder. A batería de 12V, como comenté al final y necesito conservar el común de la bateria como común de la fuente simétrica.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2017)

podrias utilizad dos conversore DC-DC


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

Buenas. Gracias, seguí las instrucciones, pero si pego los links de los archivos adjuntos me dice que soy muy nuevo para pegar links en el tema. Saludos. De hecho, ni siquiera me citar tu comentario tal cual, por la URL


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2017)

Yo compraría un convertidor dc dc  de 12V a 12V *y si no tiene la salida aislada* utilizaría un elevador a 24 V y entonces tu nueva masa sería el positivo de la batería 

https://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/convertidor-dc-dc


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo compraría un convertidor dc dc  de 12V a 12V *y si no tiene la salida aislada* utilizaría un elevador a 24 V y entonces tu nueva masa sería el positivo de la batería



El problema es que la bateria también alimenta la mainboard del laser, que labura directamente con los 12V y los comunes tienen que ser los mismos para la main board que para las controladoras de los galvanómetros. Hice una prueba usando una fuente de PC, usando +12v(amarillo), la masa(negro) y el -12v (azul, en algunas fuentes es marrón) y anda todo de maravillas, pero el problema sigue siendo que yo necesito partir de una bateria y no tiene sentido usar bateria->inverter->fuente de PC...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2017)

Fijate en el Foro las fuentes de los amplificadores de audio automotor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2017)

santi90 dijo:


> Buenas. Gracias, seguí las instrucciones, pero si pego los links de los archivos adjuntos me dice que soy muy nuevo para pegar links en el tema. Saludos. De hecho, ni siquiera me citar tu comentario tal cual, por la URL



No puedes  "*Pegar*" vínculos, debes subir los archivos al Foro

Mira este tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/

Generas 2 tensiones contínuas y luego las adaptas a tus requerimientos.


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate en el Foro las fuentes de los amplificadores de audio automotor



Gracias por el dato. Lo que encontré hasta ahora, hacen lo que vos decís: dejan el +12v de la bateria como común después. Puedo llegar a intentar con eso, alientando todo el sistema desde esta fuente nueva, pero preferiria que esta fuente simétrica solo sea para alimentar las controladoras de los galvanómetros. Estoy viendo de construir algo a partir de un oscilador, como el 555 pero que soporte más corriente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2017)

santi90 dijo:


> Gracias por el dato. Lo que encontré hasta ahora, hacen lo que vos decís: dejan el +12v de la bateria como común después. Puedo llegar a intentar con eso, alientando todo el sistema desde esta fuente nueva, pero preferiria que esta fuente simétrica solo sea para alimentar las controladoras de los galvanómetros. Estoy viendo de construir algo a partir de un oscilador, como el 555 pero que soporte más corriente.



¿ Miraste el link que publiqué ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . Mira este tema:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/
> 
> Generas 2 tensiones contínuas y luego las adaptas a tus requerimientos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2017)

Hola, una solución eficaz es implementar una fuente conmutada con salida simétrica aislada, luego puedes unir la masa de la batería, al común de salida y listo. La fuente puede ser half- bridge o full- bridge.


----------



## santi90 (Oct 4, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste el link que publiqué ?



Hola, que tal?, gracias por comentar. Si, está bueno lo que hacen. El .rar del primero que lo subió no me sirve porque hace el positivo de la bateria como común de la fuente simétrica. Pero más abajo alguien sube una fuente que tiene lo que necesito. Es para 24v y algo compleja, pero si la intento adaptar, puede llegar a servir. Gracias.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, una solución eficaz es implementar una fuente conmutada con salida simétrica aislada, luego puedes unir la masa de la batería, al común de salida y listo. La fuente puede ser half- bridge o full- bridge.



Hola, me interesa esto. En este momento me está interesando la simpleza y la eficacia por sobre el tiempo o el presupuesto, asi que esto parece ser lo que más me conviene. Nunca usé este tipo de fuentes ni se como conseguirlas ¿tenés algun tema, circuito o algo más sobre esto? Graciass


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2017)

Busca info en la red, hay muchos ejemplos al respecto.
Una fuente de ese tipo, son las fuentes de PC. Salvo que habrá que modificar  el primario, para alimentar a 12V.


----------



## zonosfera (Oct 4, 2017)

santi90 dijo:


> Hice una prueba usando una fuente de PC, usando +12v(amarillo), la masa(negro) y el -12v (azul, en algunas fuentes es marrón) y anda todo de maravillas, pero el problema sigue siendo que yo necesito partir de una bateria


Puedes usar dos baterias... unidas para dar +12, -12, teniendo como punto medio la unión de ambas... es lo mismo que hiciste con la fuente de PC...

Saludos...


----------



## palurdo (Oct 6, 2017)

Un circuito basado en el LM2596 te puede sacar del apuro, uses batería, fuente, o lo que sea.


----------



## santi90 (Oct 6, 2017)

zonosfera dijo:


> Puedes usar dos baterias... unidas para dar +12, -12, teniendo como punto medio la unión de ambas... es lo mismo que hiciste con la fuente de PC...
> 
> Saludos...



Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Es una solución práctica, dado que tengo ciertas urgencias, casi seguro la implemente y mientras planeo algo más "definitivo", me puede servir. Gracias por el dato.





palurdo dijo:


> Un circuito basado en el LM2596 te puede sacar del apuro, uses batería, fuente, o lo que sea.



Hola, si, habia pensado algo así: elevar la tensión a unos 30V y después usando un circuito basado en un LM7812 y un LM7912, usando divisores de tensión (capacitivos o resistivos) obtener la fuente simétrica. El problema de eso es que la linea de +12 tiene mayor consumo que la de -12 y no se que pasa en ese caso, si se desbalancean las tensiones o alogo


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/



Ruso aprobado  transformador de "fuente de pc" sin modificar.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 8, 2017)

Hay reguladores conmutados que cambiando su configuración sacan tensiones negativas.
Podrías usar dos iguales para tener las dos tensiones reguladas.
Uno en configuración positiva y el otro en negativa.


----------



## santi90 (Oct 8, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay reguladores conmutados que cambiando su configuración sacan tensiones negativas.
> Podrías usar dos iguales para tener las dos tensiones reguladas.
> Uno en configuración positiva y el otro en negativa.



Hola, que tal. Algo así sería lo ideal para dejar como definitivo, pero no conozco ningun conmutador que aguante 1-2A haciendo esto, todos los que encontré son para señales de menos de 200 mA. Gracias


----------



## palurdo (Oct 8, 2017)

santi90 dijo:


> Hola, si, habia pensado algo así: elevar la tensión a unos 30V y después usando un circuito basado en un LM7812 y un LM7912, usando divisores de tensión (capacitivos o resistivos) obtener la fuente simétrica. El problema de eso es que la linea de +12 tiene mayor consumo que la de -12 y no se que pasa en ese caso, si se desbalancean las tensiones o alogo



No no, el LM2596 no es un boost, no eleva, es un buck, es decir, reduce voltaje. Lo que pasa es que como dice Scooter, se puede configurar para que reduzca hacia voltajes negativos (haciendo una técnica llamada bootstrapping), de forma que se puede hacer un regulador conmutado que baje a -12V. Puede que no sea capaz de dar 3A que da cuando se baja de 12 a 5V, pero seguramente se le pueda sacar más de 1A. En el datasheet tienes ejemplos para generar voltajes negativos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 8, 2017)

Para elevar puede utilizar una de estas cuetan entre 70 y 80 pesos  apróximadamente


----------



## Scooter (Oct 9, 2017)

Regulador de tensión conmutado. Yo no he nombrado un conmutador.
Los que conozco son de 2 o 3A.





pandacba dijo:


> Para elevar puede utilizar una de estas cuetan entre 70 y 80 pesos  apróximadamente
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/modulo-x...no-D_NQ_NP_151021-MLA20698606423_052016-F.jpg


Esos mismos integrados, cambiando la configuración generan una tensión negativa.
Al menos eso dice el datasheet.

Los hay step up y step down Al gusto





pandacba dijo:


> Para elevar puede utilizar una de estas cuetan entre 70 y 80 pesos  apróximadamente
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/modulo-x...no-D_NQ_NP_151021-MLA20698606423_052016-F.jpg


Esos mismos dan tensión negativa según se configuren.
Los hay step Up y step down al gusto


----------



## santi90 (Nov 22, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> podrias utilizad dos conversore DC-DC



Hola, perdón por no haber visto la respuesta en su momento y por estar tanto tiempo sin contestar, anduve muy complicado y pospuse el proyecto, ahora lo estoy retomando.

Basado en tu comentario, armé este esquema(adjunto) ¿es viable esto?



Pense como step down el siguiente modelo:  *XL4005*  pero no se si hay algun problema con el negativo.

Saludos.


----------



## santi90 (Nov 22, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> No no, el LM2596 no es un boost, no eleva, es un buck, es decir, reduce voltaje. Lo que pasa es que como dice Scooter, se puede configurar para que reduzca hacia voltajes negativos (haciendo una técnica llamada bootstrapping), de forma que se puede hacer un regulador conmutado que baje a -12V. Puede que no sea capaz de dar 3A que da cuando se baja de 12 a 5V, pero seguramente se le pueda sacar más de 1A. En el datasheet tienes ejemplos para generar voltajes negativos.



Hola, perdón por la demora, colgué el proyecto porque estuve con otras cosas. Estuve leyendo del manual como decís, creo que entendí la idea, aunque compré un buck de los que vienen armados (con capacitores, bobina, iodo y el regulador), no se si tengo que adaptarle algo para conseguir los -12 o si simplemente cambiar las conexiones. Suponiendo que haga la conexión use este LM2596, la cosa sería así: 

+12 ---> del borner + de la bateria (o podría poner un 7812 como para regularlo, mejor)
GND---> del borner - de la bateria
-12----> del buck LM2596, mediante bootstrapping (a traves del +12 de la bateria)

¿seria correcto así?

Saludos.





Scooter dijo:


> Hay reguladores conmutados que cambiando su configuración sacan tensiones negativas.
> Podrías usar dos iguales para tener las dos tensiones reguladas.
> Uno en configuración positiva y el otro en negativa.




Hola, perdón por la demora en responder. ¿De hacer esto, usaria dos booster en este caso (haria una fuente de +/-15vcc a partir de 12vcc)? No entiendo como quedarian las salidas, es decir, segun te entiendo, del terminal positivo de la bateria iria una salida a un booster, el cual me elevaria a +15v. También del terminal positivo de la bateria iria al otro booster, del cual lo invertiria para sacar -15v ¿y con el común que pasa?¿uno los dos GND de los booster?¿uso directamente el de la bateria? Eso es lo que me confunde, gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola, sobre el esquema que subiste, en cierta manera es correcto, siempre y cuando la carga esté repartida en ambas ramas, sino habrá un desequilibrio y caerá la tensión en donde esté el mayor consumo.


----------



## santi90 (Nov 22, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, sobre el esquema que subiste, en cierta manera es correcto, siempre y cuando la carga esté repartida en ambas ramas, sino habrá un desequilibrio y caerá la tensión en donde esté el mayor consumo.



Gracias por la respuesta. Para evitar este tema ¿Es posible mitigarlo con algun divisor capacitivo/resistivo? También pensé en reemplazar los dos step down por un LM7815 y un LM7915 para los terminales positivos y negativos respectivamente, también usando en este caso un divisor de tensión capacitivo de unos 4700uF en cada caso. ¿lo ven viable?¿que tal andan estos reguladores con el tema del riple y la estabilidad? El esquema seria el siguiente:



Graciasss


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2017)

santi90 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Para evitar este tema ¿Es posible mitigarlo con algun divisor capacitivo/resistivo? También pensé en reemplazar los dos step down por un LM7815 y un LM7915 para los terminales positivos y negativos respectivamente, también usando en este caso un divisor de tensión capacitivo de unos 4700uF en cada caso. ¿lo ven viable?¿que tal andan estos reguladores con el tema del riple y la estabilidad? El esquema seria el siguiente:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161729
> 
> Graciasss


Los divisores resistivos carecen de utilidad en el mundo real, solo sirven para llenar páginas de libros, decorar y quemar energía.
En realidad el único uso que tiene es tomar una referencia de tensión para hacer una medición que consuma prácticamente 0A. En cuanto empiezas a consumir algo se aplica el primer párrafo.


----------



## santi90 (Nov 23, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Los divisores resistivos carecen de utilidad en el mundo real, solo sirven para llenar páginas de libros, decorar y quemar energía.
> En realidad el único uso que tiene es tomar una referencia de tensión para hacer una medición que consuma prácticamente 0A. En cuanto empiezas a consumir algo se aplica el primer párrafo.



Hola, gracias por la respuesta y por la info. ¿El esquema que hice con los 7815 y 7915 lo ves viable?¿o quizás dos LM2596 saliendo de la bateria (sin elevador previo) conectado uno como regulador y otro para invertir(y regular)?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2017)

No, tu circuito no puede ir as


----------



## palurdo (Nov 26, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Los divisores resistivos carecen de utilidad en el mundo real, solo sirven para llenar páginas de libros, decorar y quemar energía.
> En realidad el único uso que tiene es tomar una referencia de tensión para hacer una medición que consuma prácticamente 0A. En cuanto empiezas a consumir algo se aplica el primer párrafo.



Uno de mis últimos diseños usa en varios bloques divisores resistivos. De hecho uno de los divisores es el núcleo central en el que se basa su principio de funcionamiento. Es cierto que las resistencias de dichos divisores se encuentran entre decenas y cientos de kOhm, por lo que las corrientes están entre los cientos de nA y los uA,.

Pero ha sido leer tus palabras y ahora me siento sucio.

Pienso que la electrónica va más allá de transformar potencias de entrada a potencias de salida. Un divisor resistivo tiene mucha utilidad para adaptar voltajes, adaptar impedancias, polarizar circuitos en continua, configurar ganancias a través de realimentación negativa, sumar voltajes, dividirlos,...

No sé, es como decir que una resistencia carece de utilidad más allá de transformar electricidad en calor.


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola,
Necesito +12 y -12, pero no tengo una fuente simétrica.
Tengo 2 fuentes de 12.
Podría usar ambas e invertir la polaridad en una para tener +12 y -12, pero tengo la duda de donde conectar el (-) de +12 y el (+) de -12, además el circuito tiene aparte la tierra, que es otra referencia.
Agradezco su ayuda.

Saludos,


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

carloszoom3000 dijo:


> Hola,
> Necesito +12 y -12, pero no tengo una fuente simétrica.
> Tengo 2 fuentes de 12.
> Podría usar ambas e invertir la polaridad en una para tener +12 y -12, pero tengo la duda de donde conectar el (-) de +12 y el (+) de -12, además el circuito tiene aparte la tierra, que es otra referencia.
> ...



Conectas las salidas de las fuentes en serie (+) --- > (-) ---> (+) ----> (-)
La unión central (-) ---> (+) será tu punto de GND (Tierra)


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ok.
Esta unión central sería una tierra virtual que no debería ir conectada a la tierra del circuito?
Es solo para la fuente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

carloszoom3000 dijo:


> Ok.
> Esta unión central sería una tierra virtual que no debería ir conectada a la tierra del circuito?
> Es solo para la fuente?


NOP, es tierra física y se conecta a tierra del circuito, si el tipo de fuente lo permite a chasis del equipo.

¿ De que tipo de fuente estamos hablando ?


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Son 2 cargadores a 12 voltios y 2.5 amperios.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

No creo que exista inconveniente alguno en conectarlas en serie para lograr *±12Vcc.*

Como precaución revisa que *NO *tengas continuidad entre salidas y entradas de las fuentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Claro, mide que no haya continuidad entre ninguna salida y la tercera pata de tierra del enchufe


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Es curioso que cada cargador arroja 12 V, y puestos en serie deberían arrojar 24 V, pero aun así arrojan 12 V en serie.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

¿ Que es esa imagen ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Ojo que uno te está quedando en corto por la conexión interna de tierra !


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que es esa imagen ?


Es la conexion de los 2 cargadores en serie.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que uno te está quedando en corto por la conexión interna de tierra !


Tenía entendido que solo debía hacer la conexión en serie de los cargadores (+- + -)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 5, 2019)

carloszoom3000 dijo:


> Es la conexion de los 2 cargadores en serie.
> 
> Tenía entendido que solo debía hacer la conexión en serie de los cargadores (+- + -)


La conexión es correcta, revisa si tienes el multímetro bien seteado.

En lugar de unir a través de la protoboard une directamente los cables.


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 5, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La conexión es correcta, revisa si tienes el multímetro bien seteado.
> 
> En lugar de unir a través de la protoboard une directamente los cables.


El multímetro tiene auto escala, parece estar midiendo bien.
Hice las conexiones directamente y aun así obtengo los mismos resultados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Mediste ésto ?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro, mide que no haya continuidad entre ninguna salida y la tercera pata de tierra del enchufe


----------



## carloszoom3000 (Mar 6, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste ésto ?


Claro.
Las conexiones están en orden.
Pude conseguir 2 cargadores de 12 V, y con las conexiones descritas anteriormente, ya estoy teniendo los 24 V en ambos extremos.
Muchas gracias.

Saludos,


----------

